# BD making 6monthly 'Flu jabs mandatory.



## Velcrobum (14 September 2019)

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/british-dressage-flu-vaccination-rules-six-month-696479

All FEI registered horses have been this way for a while as have all competing BE horses. I am not out competing but my horses went onto 6 monthly boosters early this year on my vet's advice.


----------



## tristar (14 September 2019)

Velcrobum said:



https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/british-dressage-flu-vaccination-rules-six-month-696479

All FEI registered horses have been this way for a while as have all competing BE horses. I am not out competing but my horses went onto 6 monthly boosters early this year on my vet's advice.
		
Click to expand...


is there any evidence that all this vaccing is not good for the horses,and adverse reactions etc?


----------



## bonny (14 September 2019)

Iâ€™ve just been reading the human flu jag thread on here, funny how people are happy to keep vaccinating their horses and angry about owners who donâ€™t and yet most people donâ€™t bother with vaccinating themselves !


----------



## Smogul (15 September 2019)

Velcrobum said:



https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/british-dressage-flu-vaccination-rules-six-month-696479

All FEI registered horses have been this way for a while as have all competing BE horses. I am not out competing but my horses went onto 6 monthly boosters early this year on my vet's advice.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. Opinion of both practices that come to yard that it is a waste of owners' money and their time! I suppose it may depend where you are in the country.


----------



## Auslander (15 September 2019)

My understanding, via my vet, is that immunity from the vaccine starts to tail off after around 8 months, which is ok in low risk situations, and when there is not an active, widespread outbreak going on. I'm perfectly happy to vaccinate 6 monthly at the moment, as there has been so much flu around, and I would be happy to keep on vaccinating 6 monthly if I was out competing. I do have a horse here who reacts, but we just manage it. I believe that reactions are often due to the adjuvant that carries the vaccine, rather than the vaccine itself.
I've seen a lot of people saying that their horses have reactions, and I wonder if they are aware that the drug companies are very good about covering costs if a horse has reacted to one of their drugs.
I've also seen a lot of comments about how 6 monthly vaccinations are just a money spinner for the vets, which is completely untrue  - vaccinations are a loss leader for vets. I'm also pretty sure most vets would far rather be out treating sick horses, than running themselves ragged doing 500+ vaccinations over the course of a week!


----------



## Leo Walker (15 September 2019)

Auslander said:



			My understanding, via my vet, is that immunity from the vaccine starts to tail off after around 8 months, which is ok in low risk situations, and when there is not an active, widespread outbreak going on. I'm perfectly happy to vaccinate 6 monthly at the moment, as there has been so much flu around, and I would be happy to keep on vaccinating 6 monthly if I was out competing. I do have a horse here who reacts, but we just manage it. I believe that reactions are often due to the adjuvant that carries the vaccine, rather than the vaccine itself.
I've seen a lot of people saying that their horses have reactions, and I wonder if they are aware that the drug companies are very good about covering costs if a horse has reacted to one of their drugs.
I've also seen a lot of comments about how 6 monthly vaccinations are just a money spinner for the vets, which is completely untrue  - vaccinations are a loss leader for vets. I'm also pretty sure most vets would far rather be out treating sick horses, than running themselves ragged doing 500+ vaccinations over the course of a week!
		
Click to expand...

This, exactly this! I just do not understand the fuss. I am very anti over vaccination and titre test my dogs after puppy vaccinations. Flu is constantly mutation and changing and its not over vaccinating to ensure that horses get 6 monthly vaccinations for it. The most recent evidence shows that correctly vaccinated horses can contract flu but dont get sick. It costs me less than Â£40 for a vaccine on free call out day. Its not spiining any money for my vets! Its also a drop in the ocean compared to other horse costs.


----------



## Red-1 (15 September 2019)

I went to 6 monthly ones and have had the re-vaccination. I am happy enough to keep doing this, although my vet did think 8 months for low risk horses was OK. 

It did mean that my Tet was done early though, as that would have then been out if I did leave it slightly longer than 6...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 September 2019)

Yes flu mutates and changes all of the time but the vaccine itself hasn't changed in 10 years.

Racing has gone 8 monthly and guess where the money has come from for vets to figure that one out?!


----------



## gunnergundog (15 September 2019)

Why don't we titre test horses, the same as many do with their dogs?


----------



## Velcrobum (15 September 2019)

gunnergundog said:



			Why don't we titre test horses, the same as many do with their dogs?
		
Click to expand...

Its hard enough to get a lot of people to vaccinate in the first place so cannot see many paying to have blood tests done. Those out and about affiliated competing have to abide by the rules laid down by their governing body. It is the leisure riders who might benefit from this but I cannot see them being invested in the procedure.


----------



## Wizpop (15 September 2019)

Personally, I canâ€™t say Iâ€™m impressed with this new ruling. Am considering whether I will continue to compete BD. Will be having a chat with my vet but it really doesnâ€™t sit well with me at the moment.


----------



## Leo Walker (15 September 2019)

EKW said:



			Yes flu mutates and changes all of the time but the vaccine itself hasn't changed in 10 years.

Racing has gone 8 monthly and guess where the money has come from for vets to figure that one out?!
		
Click to expand...

The vaccin changes all the time?!


----------



## DabDab (15 September 2019)

gunnergundog said:



			Why don't we titre test horses, the same as many do with their dogs?
		
Click to expand...

You can, but the governing bodies won't accept it. I know someone who had a horse that reacted severely and she used to blood test instead. She tried pretty hard to get BD to accept the test results along with a letter from the vet, but they wouldn't budge (this was some years ago).


----------



## Auslander (15 September 2019)

EKW said:



			Yes flu mutates and changes all of the time but the vaccine itself hasn't changed in 10 years.
!
		
Click to expand...

Bloomin well has! I work in Animal Health, and the vaccine manufacturers invest billions in R&D/keeping up with emerging flu strains.


----------



## Goldenstar (15 September 2019)

Good ruling hope all the disciplines governing follow I expect they will .


----------

